

Scientists conclude that black holes are mathematically impossible? - rfurlan
http://news.google.com/news/url?sr=1&sa=t&ct2=us%2F0_0_s_1_0_t&usg=AFQjCNGF6_XuBFLvRuXOTNVinZb-TYbTIw&did=922ec696615fe3c7&sig2=E-PZhwi6Sluh92yYxZ9fHg&cid=52778616758426&ei=ckwmVKiNE4OBmgKp8YDoBg&rt=STORY&vm=STANDARD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymail.co.uk%2Fsciencetech%2Farticle-2769156%2FBlack-holes-NOT-exist-Big-Bang-Theory-wrong-claims-scientist-maths-prove-it.html

======
lutusp
Quote: "But new research claims the star would lose too much mass and wouldn't
be able to form a black hole"

1\. It's not research, it's mathematical speculation with no empirical
evidence.

2\. This theory leaves the supermassive object at the center of our galaxy
unexplained:

[http://www.astro.ucla.edu/~ghezgroup/gc/pictures/orbitsMovie...](http://www.astro.ucla.edu/~ghezgroup/gc/pictures/orbitsMovie.shtml)

We should all remember that scientific theories must agree with observation,
and if observation contradicts theory, the theory is wrong.

"It doesn't matter how beautiful your theory is, it doesn't matter how smart
you are. If it doesn't agree with experiment, it's wrong." \-- Richard P.
Feynman

